# need help



## Dmar1911 (Jul 5, 2017)

So I pulled this out of the ground the other night and now I can't find any info on it. Any help on this bottle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carling (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd guess circa 1970's, maybe 60's.  Is there a city/location written on the back, or embossed on the bottom?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm curious about why you're digging at night?


----------



## Dmar1911 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes it has CK embossed on the bottom


----------

